# Torano Event @ Cigar King



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

As always it was great to hang out with the NY crew + some of the NJ Crew. One Lurker who is not pictures, and the greatest rep in the business TOTJE! Dozer has always had his camera so I am sure there will be another thread posted....

Photo 1: Cigar King which had the Torano Event and NY Herf
Photo 2: TOTJE (CAO, Torano, Dunhill Rep!)
Photo 3: Doogie
Photo 4: Dozer
Photo 5: Dozer & Yesenia
Photo 6: Stogieman
Photo 7: TOTJE, Dozer, Yesenia
Photo 8: Charlie Torano, nyisles, TOTJE


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics bro!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for posting pics, seems like a blast


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Is there anyone sexier than TOJE??? I say NO!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

MAN if I ever get to NY I wanna make a Herf with you guys one of my first stops. Then I'll get to everything else to see. Looks like a fantastic time.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a great time! Good to see you again Barry. My pics will go up tomorrow.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

double post, sorry!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

THAT WAS FUN! Very nice pics, Barry. It was great finally meeting you, and TOJE was a riot  Sorry Cigarlivers for all that leg in the photo...whoooops


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics Barry, you could have taken one of me when I wasn't dozing off.......


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh man awesome I wish I was there. Hey Barry did he have any of the 08 tributes at the event?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for putting names with the faces!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time Barry!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like another great NY herf!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time. That is what it's all about. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

jitzy said:


> oh man awesome I wish I was there. Hey Barry did he have any of the 08 tributes at the event?


If he did I will be very upset!! lol


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - another awesome event!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yesenia said:


> THAT WAS FUN! Very nice pics, Barry. It was great finally meeting you, and TOJE was a riot  Sorry Cigarlivers for all that leg in the photo...whoooops


Now thats what we like to see--oops--sorry Dozer

Stogieman needs to rest up--or did the cigar aroma lull him to snoozeville -BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a great time! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Is there anyone sexier than TOJE??? I say NO!!


Im starting to think CAO might stand for something other then what we all think it stands for... you guys scare me...


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> oh man awesome I wish I was there. Hey Barry did he have any of the 08 tributes at the event?


Not for sale, but Charlie handed me one


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Now thats what we like to see--oops--sorry Dozer
> 
> Stogieman needs to rest up--or did the cigar aroma lull him to snoozeville -BAHAHAHAHA


Thats OK Harvey I like to see it too...:biggrin:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Sorry Yesenia, I didnt realize the picture was so provocative.. If there was a way to edit photos after posted I would crop it...


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

My one regret is I didnt make it up to the steak house with you guys, but "CigarDave" as he lurks on here had to get back to his store and since I was the designated drive I had to limit myself to 4 single malt scotches and leave early....

Can't wait for the next herf!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Sorry Yesenia, I didnt realize the picture was so provocative.. If there was a way to edit photos after posted I would crop it...


No bid deal, Barry. Apparently these guys dont mind anyway 



nyisles said:


> My one regret is I didnt make it up to the steak house with you guys, but "CigarDave" as he lurks on here had to get back to his store and since I was the designated drive I had to limit myself to 4 single malt scotches and leave early....
> 
> Can't wait for the next herf!


We didnt get as many people as we thought...Sadly, Charlie and TOJE didnt make it back up here but we figured they were tired and wanted to get back to their hotel. But whenever you get the chance you should come up here, it's a great little hangout and the food is delicious. Dozer and I are there at least once a week. That invitation goes for everyone


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Yesenia said:


> But whenever you get the chance you should come up here, it's a great little hangout and the food is delicious. Dozer and I are there at least once a week. That invitation goes for everyone


I'll take that an invite and work something out with you guys


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun. thanks for sharing


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

nyisles said:


> I'll take that an invite and work something out with you guys


Hey guys, let me know as well so I'll make it as well.......


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

It was great meeting you guys and seeing my old friends as well. I had a great time and so did Charlie. 
Stogie needs to get some rest...he works very hard and fell asleep during the event. lmao

Yesenia, sorry we didn't make it afterwards. We called the bar to see if they were still serving food and they said no. Charlie was hungry so we stopped elsewhere for a late dinner.

Steve


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I think this is a call for Dozer to organize a Beacon Herf


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> THAT WAS FUN! Very nice pics, Barry. It was great finally meeting you, and TOJE was a riot  Sorry Cigarlivers for all that leg in the photo...whoooops


great looking legs:dribble:


----------

